# Die Zukunft von Virtual Reality: Wo steht VR-Gaming in ein bis zwei Jahren?



## System (20. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Zukunft von Virtual Reality: Wo steht VR-Gaming in ein bis zwei Jahren?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die Zukunft von Virtual Reality: Wo steht VR-Gaming in ein bis zwei Jahren?*


----------



## SirThomas70 (20. Januar 2018)

VR wird nie das herkömmliche Spielen ersetzen,weil gameplaytechnisch ein anderer Ansatz/Mechaniken.
Man will ja auch nicht ständig so ein HMD auf haben.
Aber es ist eine tolle Ergänzung unseres Hobbies.
Ich habe seit 2016 eine Oculus und Spiele wie LoneEcho, WilsonsHeart oder TheClimb zeigen,wie klasse das Spielgefühl sein kann.
Auch möchte ich Cockpitspiele wie z.B. EliteDangerous nie mehr anders spielen.


----------



## Klauzzi (20. Januar 2018)

So lange sie keine Möglichkeit gefunden haben die auftretende Übelkeit bei vielen Spielern in den Griff zu bekommen, können sie so viele Brillen wie sie wollen auf den Markt bringen. Wer einmal mit so einer Brille spielt und dem dann den ganzen Tag schlecht ist, ist ein gebranntes Kind und wird so schnell keine mehr auftun. Die Verkäufe bleiben insgesamt hinter den Erwartungen zurück. Gibt es überhaupt jemanden der mit seiner Brille mehr als 2 Stunden am Tag spielt ? Anstatt Geld in die Forschung zu stecken wird ein Produkt nach dem anderen auf den markt gebracht. Werden denn einem von den neuen Brillen nicht mehr übel, kannste dich in Games mehr als nur teleportieren ? Das sind die größten Probleme, nicht die Auflösung, Preis, oder sonstiges.  Vielen wird schlecht davon, aber scheinbar registrieren das die großen Hersteller nicht. Die scheinen dumm zu sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Januar 2018)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> So lange sie keine Möglichkeit gefunden haben die auftretende Übelkeit bei vielen Spielern in den Griff zu bekommen, können sie so viele Brillen wie sie wollen auf den Markt bringen. Wer einmal mit so einer Brille spielt und dem dann den ganzen Tag schlecht ist, ist ein gebranntes Kind und wird so schnell keine mehr auftun. Die Verkäufe bleiben insgesamt hinter den Erwartungen zurück. Gibt es überhaupt jemanden der mit seiner Brille mehr als 2 Stunden am Tag spielt ? Anstatt Geld in die Forschung zu stecken wird ein Produkt nach dem anderen auf den markt gebracht. Werden denn einem von den neuen Brillen nicht mehr übel, kannste dich in Games mehr als nur teleportieren ? Das sind die größten Probleme, nicht die Auflösung, Preis, oder sonstiges.  Vielen wird schlecht davon, aber scheinbar registrieren das die großen Hersteller nicht. Die scheinen dumm zu sein.



Egal ob du in einem Flugzeug oder Schiff ohne Fenster sitzt oder ein VR-Headset aufsetzt ... das Problem ist im Grunde das gleiche. In einem Fall fühlst du Bewegung, die du nicht siehst, im anderen Fall siehst du Bewegung, die du nicht fühlst. Reine Gewohnheitssache, das muss man einfach trainieren, wenn man das Problem hat. Und damit meine ich nicht Durchquälen, sondern langsam die VR-Dauer steigern und aufhören, BEVOR einem richtig schlecht wird. Solange gefühlte und gesehene Bewegung nicht übereinstimmen, kann dir das keine technische Weiterentwicklung abnehmen, außer du nutzt die Spiele nur mit Teleportfunktion.

Die ersten ein bis zwei Wochen wurde mir mit VR auch tierisch schlecht. Dann hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und das Problem ist nie wieder aufgetreten. Inzwischen kann ich problemlos schnelle Shooter im Stehen spielen, wild herumspringen, mich drehen oder Loopings mit Flugzeugen fliegen usw. Klappt prima und macht Spaß.


----------



## RoteGarde (20. Januar 2018)

Ihr meint wohl in 10-20 Jahren...


----------



## bitschleuder (20. Januar 2018)

Ihr habt ein entscheidendes Detail vergessen. Solange man sich nicht auf einen Standard einigt, wird das alles eh nichts. Siehe: https://www.khronos.org/openxr


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2018)

In der bewußten Splittung (OR, Vive) sehe ich auch das größte Problem. Und da sind noch nicht mal weitere Spieler auf dem Markt (Playstation als separaten Spielplatz lasse ich mal außen vor). Was soll werden wenn Panasonic, LG (setze irgendwelche Namen auf eine Liste) in ein paar Jahren auf dem Markt einsteigen ? Schließen die sich einem der beiden Lager an ? Macht jeder seinen eigenen Quark und der Markt wird noch mehr zersplittert ? Was ist mit Microsoft ? Die haben auch ein Mixed Reality System (wenn auch schweinischteuer) oder die Samsung Gear.

Die Situation ist fast so wie Ende der 80er-Anfang der 90er Jahre. Mit Video8, Betamax, Super-VHS, Laserdiscs. Nichts zueinander kompatibel. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Murks gemacht und am Ende sind 95% davon mehr oder weniger in kurzer Zeit ausgestorben. VHS hatte noch eine Zeit lang überlebt bis die DVD ihr den Todesstoß versetzt hatte. Daraus hat man offensichtlich immer noch nicht gelernt.

Statt sich auf einen gemeinsamen, kompatiblen Standard zu einigen verzettelt man sich in Kleinkriegen. Wenn sie sich auf einen gemeinsamen Standard einigen würden und dann innerhalb von diesem (kompatible) eigene Features bringen würden täte das dem Markt wesentlich besser als den Kunden in Ungewissheit zu lassen, welches System denn den "VR-Krieg" überleben wird und damit zukunftssicher ist.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (20. Januar 2018)

VR ist nur eine Erweiterung des Hobbys, aber wird den klassischen Gaming-PC wohl eher nicht ersetzen. Für manche Spiele macht es völlig Sinn ein VR-Headset zu benutzen, aber in anderen ist es komplett unsinnig.
Dazu sind die Headsets noch sehr leistungshungrig für Gaming und die Auflösung/Grafik ist noch einfach zu schwach, um ein wirklich gutes Gefühl zu hinterlassen.
Dazu kommen noch Probleme in Sachen Steuerung, wie soll man z.B. in schnelleren Shootern sich so bewegen, wie es mit Maus und Tastatur geht? Hab da bisher noch nichts überzeugendes gesehen.
Und noch jede Menge unterschiedlicher Versionen an VR-Headsets, da kann man sich das Geld sparen, bis feststeht was der Standard wird.


----------



## Loosa (20. Januar 2018)

Angeblich sollen schon in 5 bis 10 Jahren Kontaktlinsen mit „unbegrenzter Auflösung“ auf den Markt kommen.
Wenn VR so alltäglich und unkompliziert wie Smartphones wird dürfte das einiges umwerfen. Nicht nur für Gamer.


----------



## ElReloaded (20. Januar 2018)

Liebe Fachpresse, bitte geht doch mal auf den Datenschutzaspekt ein. Eye-Tracking bedeutet doch auch, dass ich einem fremdem Konzern mein  Gefühlsleben offenbare. Ich zeige dadurch, was mich anregt, erregt, anekelt, erfreut, traurig macht. Damit lasse ich die doch in meinen Kopf und mein Herz. Das ist gefährlich. Was ist, wenn ich so ein Headset am Arbeitsplatz tragen muss und der Chef sieht, wann ich konzentriert bin und wann ich abschweife. Gibts dann nur noch Geld, wenn die Pupillen schön brav auf die Arbeit gerichtet sind?
Ich freue mich auf die Möglichkeiten der Zukunft, dafür brauche ich Vertrauen darin, dass mein Inneres nicht durchleucht wird. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die Fachpresse bei jedem Headset klärt, was wird erfasst? Was wird übermittelt und gespeichert. Aktuell gehen mir da alle zu naiv ran.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. Januar 2018)

Ich freu mich drauf!
Die Pimax 8K hätte ich mir auch gerne zum Early Bird-Preis gesichert, war aber leider zu spät darauf aufmerksam geworden. 
Aktuell nutze ich noch die Rift. Ist ganz cool, hat aber wie die Vive noch mit zu vielen Kinderkrankheiten zu kämpfen. Die Pimax 8K ist auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, zumal die ja Vive- und Rift-Inhalte unterstützen soll. Genau das was ich bei meinem nächsten VR-Headset haben möchte!
Bin echt gespannt wie es sich weiterentwickeln wird.


----------



## MADmanOne (20. Januar 2018)

SirThomas70 schrieb:


> Auch möchte ich Cockpitspiele wie z.B. EliteDangerous nie mehr anders spielen.



Genau dafür möchte ich auch eine VR Brille haben. Ich benötige eigentlich im Moment nur eine die im Sitzen funktioniert, ich muss mich für die Spiele die mich interessieren eigentlich nicht frei im Raum bewegen können. Daher interessiert mich die PiMax, weil für mich das Display wichtiger ist als das Tracking. Bin schon sehr gespannt was die Backer der 8k Version dann so erzählen. Ich möchte gleich mit einem möglichst optimalen Erlebnis einsteigen, daher habe ich da bisher keine Vive oder OR ausprobiert.

Oh und Lachen musste ich bei der Stelle im Artikel, man könnte den eigenen Rechner versehentlich umwerfen, indem man über das Kabel stolpert. Mein Rechner wiegt nämlich knapp 45 kg, ich glaube den könnte ich nicht per Kabel umreißen


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2018)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> . Mein Rechner wiegt nämlich knapp 45 kg, ich glaube den könnte ich nicht per Kabel umreißen


 wie kriegt man DAS denn hin? ^^ Bierkasten-Mod mit nem vollen 20l-Fass + einem Kasten oben drauf? ^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Januar 2018)

ich denke mal, dass vr zumindest noch die nächsten jahre noch ein absolutes Nebenprodukt sein wird. wieviele vr-brillen wurden denn bis jetzt verkauft? 3 mio? 4 mio? das ist doch kein ausreichender markt für die spieleherstellung, v.a., wenn man bedenkt, was eine anständige Umsetzung eines aaa-titels auf vr kosten dürfte...
vielleicht wird es wieder mal ein Thema, aber es hat sich sicherlich nicht der Hype abgespielt, den sich manche erhofften. vr ist momentan zu teuer, die Konsolen noch teils zu leistungsschwach (normale ps4), zudem kommen einfach gewisse mankos, gerade bei der sony-variante, zu tragen... diese ist aber die einzige, die preislich nur im entferntesten massentauglich ist.
trotzdem zahlt man übeer 800€ für Konsole und brille, ohne zufriedenstellenden spiele-Support. 
von 3d redet abseits des Kinos auch nur noch die Minderheit. 
aber auch hier war es im spielerischer hinsicht nintendo, die es geschafft haben, die Technologie ohne zwang eines anderen Gerätes zum leistbaren preis zu verbauen und dadurch ein massentaugliches gerät auf den markt zu bringen, allerdings halt eben mit der optionalen Nutzung. 
ein 400€-gerät kaufe ich aber nicht separat dazu, um es vielleicht zu verwenden. da möchte ich auch was geboten bekommen. resident evil ist der hammer, hab ich selbst shon ausprobieren dürfen, aber keineswegs auch nur im entferntesten die Investition wert, da das spiel auch ohne vr wunderbar als horror-Erlebnis funktioniert.


----------



## MADmanOne (20. Januar 2018)

@Herbboy
Nö, Corsair 900D mit 4 Vollkupfer Radiatoren, SLI mit Vollkupferkühlern, haufenweise Anschlüsse,  Schnellverbinder, Lüfter, Kabel, Borsilikatglas AGB, Messingdeckel auf der Pumpe usw. Das läppert sich. Aber ich habe es damals gewogen, konnte es kaum glauben


----------



## suggysug (21. Januar 2018)

VR: Die einen lieben es die andern Hassen es und weiteren ist es egal.
Das beschreibt es in etwa wie mein Umfeld dazu steht. Ich für meinen Teil brauch es auch nicht. Weder jetzt noch in 40 Jahren! Mit der Begründung das ich mich nie komplett von der Außenwelt abschotten möchte egal wie toll die Erfahrung ist.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> VR: Die einen lieben es die andern Hassen es und weiteren ist es egal.
> Das beschreibt es in etwa wie mein Umfeld dazu steht. Ich für meinen Teil brauch es auch nicht. Weder jetzt noch in 40 Jahren! Mit der Begründung das ich mich nie komplett von der Außenwelt abschotten möchte egal wie toll die Erfahrung ist.



Kommt darauf an. Sicher will ich mich nicht immer abschotten. Aber eventuell einmal eine in Relation stehende "Aus-Zeit" ist imho nicht schlecht. Ich denke auch, daß sich die Größe der Brillen, deren Handling weiter verbessern wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Januar 2018)

Ob ich mich auf die Couch setze, die Augen zu mache und Musik höre oder mit nem VR-Headset spiele macht aus meiner Sicht in Sachen Abschottung keinen großen Unterschied. Die größte Abschottung gibt es eh nachts, wenn man schläft. Mit nem VR-Headset mag ich die Umgebung zwar nicht sehen können (kann ich dennoch in Form von virtuellen Wänden einblenden), aber ich höre ja trotzdem, was um mich herum passiert, sofern ich es mit der Kopfhörerlautstärke nicht maßlos übertreibe.


----------



## suggysug (21. Januar 2018)

@Neawoulf und MichaelG



suggysug schrieb:


> VR: Die einen lieben es die andern Hassen es und weiteren ist es egal.
> Das beschreibt es in etwa wie mein Umfeld dazu steht. *Ich für meinen Teil brauch es auch nicht*. Weder jetzt noch in 40 Jahren! Mit der Begründung das ich mich nie komplett von der Außenwelt abschotten möchte egal wie toll die Erfahrung ist.


Das war auf mich gemünzt, ich haue mir auch keine Kopfhörer drauf und mache dabei die Augen zu. Sich komplett abzuschotten finde ich einfach unverantwortlich. Ich hab 2 Katzen, was wenn ihnen was passiert und ich es nicht mitkriege, weil ich in "meiner Welt" versinke und noch schlimmer ist es, finde ich, wenn irgendwann auch Kinder am Start sind. Ne sorry da hilft kein Argument der Welt. Auch partnertechnisch ist das total nervend wenn der andere nichts mitkriegt.

Klar das darf jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber für mich ist das zu viel. Mir reicht es vollkommen auf dem Monitor.


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> @Neawoulf und MichaelG
> 
> 
> Das war auf mich gemünzt, ich haue mir auch keine Kopfhörer drauf und mache dabei die Augen zu. Sich komplett abzuschotten finde ich einfach unverantwortlich. Ich hab 2 Katzen, was wenn ihnen was passiert und ich es nicht mitkriege, weil ich in "meiner Welt" versinke und noch schlimmer ist es, finde ich, wenn irgendwann auch Kinder am Start sind. Ne sorry da hilft kein Argument der Welt. Auch partnertechnisch ist das total nervend wenn der andere nichts mitkriegt.
> ...


Seh ich ähnlich. Glaube auch nicht, dass meine Frau freude hätte, wenn ich mich so abschotten würde zum spielen. Ich muss ja schon stolz auf mich sein, sie zum elektronischen Spielen gebracht zu haben.
Aber Elite oder DCS in VR zu spielen *lechz*


----------



## Headbanger79 (21. Januar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich. Glaube auch nicht, dass meine Frau freude hätte, wenn ich mich so abschotten würde zum spielen. Ich muss ja schon stolz auf mich sein, sie zum elektronischen Spielen gebracht zu haben.
> Aber Elite oder DCS in VR zu spielen *lechz*



Ist es denn so sehr ein abschotten? Du hast die Brille auf, von mir aus noch Kopfhörer, wenn dus nicht übertreibst mit der Lautstärke dann hörst sie dennoch oder sie tippt dir auf die Schulter und du bist da. Man versinkt ja nicht komplett in einer anderen Welt


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2018)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Ist es denn so sehr ein abschotten? Du hast die Brille auf, von mir aus noch Kopfhörer, wenn dus nicht übertreibst mit der Lautstärke dann hörst sie dennoch oder sie tippt dir auf die Schulter und du bist da. Man versinkt ja nicht komplett in einer anderen Welt


Ist sicherlich psychologischer Natur. 
Aber wenn wir mal beide spielen, dann tauschen wir uns auch mal aus wie: 'hui schau' mal, 'oder wie geht denn das'.
Und wir haben Augenkontakt, was nachweislich schon was anderes ist.


----------



## xdave78 (22. Januar 2018)

TBH ich glaube eher nicht, dass sich diese Technologie auf breiter Masse durchsetzt. 
Probieren würde ich es schon mal  -nachdem ich auch 1997 schon einmal das Vergnügen hatte diese "nagelneue Technologie" ausgiebig zu testen. Aber mich damit zum tgl zocken hin zu setzen kann ich mir persönlich NULL vorstellen - auch nicht wenn die Brillen kleiner und leichter werden würden. Meine persönliche Präferenz geht viel mehr in Richtung Augmentation - meiner Ansicht nach ist das die Technologie die man auch einer breiten Masse vermitteln kann.


----------



## makoto68 (22. Januar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich. Glaube auch nicht, dass meine Frau freude hätte, wenn ich mich so abschotten würde zum spielen. Ich muss ja schon stolz auf mich sein, sie zum elektronischen Spielen gebracht zu haben.
> Aber Elite oder DCS in VR zu spielen *lechz*



Als meine Freundin das erste mal Elite + VR erlebt hatte (sie ist im Train-Modus bisschen in/um die Station geflogen), konnte sie es kaum fassen, was sie da gerade erlebt. Leider verträgt sie weder lange Zeit 3D, geschweige VR. Daher würde sie nie auf die Idee kommen, mir da reinzureden, da sie ja weiß, wie wichtig Abschottung für VR ist.

Wenn ich unter der Brille verweile und was ansteht, tippt sie mir kurz auf die Schulter, was aber bisher selten vorkam. Das Argument der "Abschottung" ist mir fremd, denn es ist Teil der Erfahrung, der Immersion.

VR Brillen werden in Zukunft:

- Leichter, weniger globig (in 10-15 Jahren sogar sehr leicht)
- FOV wie das Gesichtsfeld 220-230 Grad
- Höhere Auflösung
- Blickverfolgung

VR ist der nächste Quantensprung, was dieses Gebiet betrifft, da muss ich kein Hellseher sein. Denn die Einsatzgebiete für VR sind enorm vielfältig. Wer da behauptet, VR bleibe ein Nerd- und Nischenprodukt, hat ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Momentan hat man noch dieses globige Gerät um/auf dem Schädel, man schwitzt, die Linsen beschlagen, das Fliegengitter, die miese Auflösung auf Distanz, FOV von 110 Grad (Taucherbrillen-Feeling). Sobald diese Dinge ausgemerzt sind, dann kommt die Masse dran.

PS.: Gerade Elite im Arena-Modus, ist eine Spieleerfahrung die einfach unglaublich intensiv ist. Wenn man mal unter VR einen Sonnenaufgang im Asteroidenfeld erlebt hat (als SciFi-Fan), kann man davon nicht mehr loslassen.


----------



## McDrake (22. Januar 2018)

Dass das bei euch so funktioniert, ist schön. Es leigt aber da eigentlich nicht bei ihr, sonder daran, dass ICH much nicht "abschotte". Sie würds wahrscheinlich akzeptieren. Aber wenn man sich pro normalen Arbeitstag ca 3 Stunden sieht und nur jedes zweite Wochenende zusammen frei hat, ists MIR wichtiger, auch zwischendurch beim gamen Blickkontakt zu haben. Ist aber wohl auch so ein Generationending.


----------



## feylamias (22. Januar 2018)

makoto68 schrieb:


> PS.: Gerade Elite im Arena-Modus, ist eine Spieleerfahrung die einfach unglaublich intensiv ist. Wenn man mal unter VR einen Sonnenaufgang im Asteroidenfeld erlebt hat (als SciFi-Fan), kann man davon nicht mehr loslassen.



Habe ich erlebt, und loslassen davon kann ich. Mir bringt die Immersion nichts, ich habe lieber ein Schiff von oben und die Umgebung drumherum. Auch Dungeoncrawler gefallen mir WESENTLICH besser, wenn ich eben nicht "drin stecke" - letzteres gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.  Ich will nicht im Spiel drinstecken, sondern es vernünftig spielen, mir nebenher Notizen machen und diese auch jederzeit anschauen können. Ein Grimrock 2 zum Bleistift wäre ohne Notizblock nur halb so spaßig - und würde vermutlich nicht annähernd so knackige Rätsel haben können.

VR ist kein Quantensprung, VR ist eine Art der Darstellung, die für einige wenige Genres wirklich gut ist, je nach Anwendung, aber nicht alle Spiele überhaupt tangiert und bei manchen sogar schädlich wäre, da die Darstellung Möglichkeiten einschränkt. 


Und ja Blickkontakt zum Partner (oder Haustier! Stelle mir grad eine Katze vor, die mit einem VR-Spieler interagieren will...) killt VR völlig.


----------



## makoto68 (22. Januar 2018)

feylamias schrieb:


> Habe ich erlebt, und loslassen davon kann ich. Mir bringt die Immersion nichts, ich habe lieber ein Schiff von oben und die Umgebung drumherum. Auch Dungeoncrawler gefallen mir WESENTLICH besser, wenn ich eben nicht "drin stecke" - letzteres gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.  Ich will nicht im Spiel drinstecken, sondern es vernünftig spielen, mir nebenher Notizen machen und diese auch jederzeit anschauen können. Ein Grimrock 2 zum Bleistift wäre ohne Notizblock nur halb so spaßig - und würde vermutlich nicht annähernd so knackige Rätsel haben können.
> 
> VR ist kein Quantensprung, VR ist eine Art der Darstellung, die für einige wenige Genres wirklich gut ist, je nach Anwendung, aber nicht alle Spiele überhaupt tangiert und bei manchen sogar schädlich wäre, da die Darstellung Möglichkeiten einschränkt.
> 
> ...



Hey klar, ich mag blaue Socken lieber als grüne, Geschmackssache  Das Schiff von oben mochte ich nie, genauso wie ich Third-Person nicht leiden kann. Ich spiele auch wegen der Immersion, wegen dem Eintauchen in eine andere Welt, sonst würde ich Games nicht mehr annrühren.



McDrake schrieb:


> ....Ist aber wohl auch so ein Generationending.



Ich bin ein alter Sack - 49


----------



## feylamias (22. Januar 2018)

makoto68 schrieb:


> Hey klar, ich mag blaue Socken lieber als grüne, Geschmackssache  Das Schiff von oben mochte ich nie, genauso wie ich Third-Person nicht leiden kann. Ich spiele auch wegen der Immersion, wegen dem Eintauchen in eine andere Welt, sonst würde ich Games nicht mehr annrühren.



Geschmackssache war der Punkt. So wie du Immersion brauchst ist Immersion für andere völlig unwichtig. Für viele ist ein Divinity: Original Sin da fesselnder als jedes Skyrim. Weniger Immersion, mehr Spielwelt. Bei dir ist es andersherum.

Und da es eben Geschmackssache ist, ist VR halt nicht DER Fortschritt, sondern EIN Fortschritt für spezifische Genres, die eben das bedienen, was du möchtest.


----------



## devilsreject (22. Januar 2018)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Präferenz geht viel mehr in Richtung Augmentation - meiner Ansicht nach ist das die Technologie die man auch einer breiten Masse vermitteln kann.



Sehe ich ganz genauso, eventuell dezent als Kontaklinse. Da gäbe es auch unendlich viele Anwendungsmöglichkeiten. 

VR ist im Grunde Schnick-Schnack, wir haben seit einiger Zeit sowas für die Gebäudeplanung, potentielle Kunden können sich das Gebäude von außen und innen dann schon mal vorab ansehen. Finden alle interessant, so als Spielerei, aber wikrlich begeistert ist davon keiner, man greift dann doch lieber auf klassische Zeichnungen und fotorealistischen Bildern zurück.


----------



## Loosa (22. Januar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist aber wohl auch so ein Generationending.



Nö, das ist bloß deine Präfarenz und Lebensumstand. 

Ich kenne einen der in München arbeitet, und seit 30 Jahren jedes Wochenende 4 Stunden zur Familie heimfährt. Da böte sich unter der Woche VR an, am WE wohl eher weniger. Meine Eltern dagegen arbeiten gemeinsam im "Home Office" seit ich denken kann. Die sehen sich so oft, vielleicht wäre etwas Abschottung da nicht verkehrt.


----------



## McDrake (22. Januar 2018)

feylamias schrieb:


> Und ja Blickkontakt zum Partner (oder Haustier! Stelle mir grad eine Katze vor, die mit einem VR-Spieler interagieren will...) killt VR völlig.



Die kommen ja noch dazu. die eine springt mit Vorliebe direkt auf die Beine.
Oder wenn man zum Bier greift.... oO


----------



## Kellykiller (22. Januar 2018)

Also Gläser mit Sehstärke gibts schon lange. Habe meine damals bei VR Lens Lab bestellt.


----------



## Kellykiller (22. Januar 2018)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf!
> Die Pimax 8K hätte ich mir auch gerne zum Early Bird-Preis gesichert, war aber leider zu spät darauf aufmerksam geworden.



Die klingt zugegeenermaßen ziemlich cool. Aber was soll man sich bitte in den PC quetschen um damit ordentlich zocken zu können? ne Titan V im SLI Verbund? Die Immensen Hardwareanforderungen sind aktuell ein großes Problem. Grafikkarten müssten wohl noch 2-3 Generationen weiter sein um die heutige "mega Leistungen" einer GTX 1080 ti in eine Preisregion von 300-400€ bringen zu können.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2018)

8K VR? Da dürfte es selbst mit einer bzw. zwei Titan eng werden.

4K wird schon ordentlich Leistung ziehen.


----------



## makoto68 (22. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 8K VR? Da dürfte es selbst mit einer bzw. zwei Titan eng werden.
> 
> 4K wird schon ordentlich Leistung ziehen.



Nene, da wird das Bild gestreckt. Nur bei der 8K-X sind es echte 8K. Die oben genannte läuft auf einer 1080GTX


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2018)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Die klingt zugegeenermaßen ziemlich cool. Aber was soll man sich bitte in den PC quetschen um damit ordentlich zocken zu können? ne Titan V im SLI Verbund? Die Immensen Hardwareanforderungen sind aktuell ein großes Problem. Grafikkarten müssten wohl noch 2-3 Generationen weiter sein um die heutige "mega Leistungen" einer GTX 1080 ti in eine Preisregion von 300-400€ bringen zu können.


 Das kannst du vergessen, denn: wenn die Leistung einer GTX 1080 Ti mal für 300-400€ zu haben sein wird, dann wird es natürlich neue Games geben, die noch besser als heutige Games aussehen und von echten "Gamern" als Referenz gesehen werden, aber auch viel mehr Power fordern als ein Game, dass HEUTE mit einer GTX 1080 Ti super laufen würde. Du wirst also DANN trotzdem eher eine bzw. zwei Grafikkarten für 700-800€ brauchen, das wird dann halt eine zB GTX 1280 Ti oder so sein  

Denn da die große Masse an Gamern auf absehbare Zeit immer noch "nur" in FullHD und "mittleren" bis "hohen" Details spielen will, werden die Spiele werden nun mal immer an das angepasst, was gerade in Sachen Grafikkarten die Mittel- bis Oberklasse ist und Full-HD gut packt - und DAS wird dann das sein, was Du gern hättest: das DANN neue zB Battlefield 7 auf hoch bis Ultra in 4K-VR und nicht "nur" das aktuelle Battlefield 1.... 

Das wird auch bei 4K ohne VR so sein: ein PC für 4K wird noch sehr lange immer viel teurer als die "Mittelklasse" sein, die wiederum ein Game in Full-HD auf hohen Details gut packt. 


ODER aber die Games werden absichtlich in den nächsten Jahren kaum anspruchsvoller, aber auch nicht hübscher. DANN könntest du für 300-400€ in 4-5 Jahren natürlich das bekommen, was heute noch 1200-1500€ kostet.


----------



## suggysug (22. Januar 2018)

makoto68 schrieb:


> PS.: Gerade Elite im Arena-Modus, ist eine Spieleerfahrung die einfach unglaublich intensiv ist. Wenn man mal unter VR einen Sonnenaufgang im Asteroidenfeld erlebt hat (als SciFi-Fan), *kann man davon nicht mehr loslassen*.



Würde ich so definitiv nicht verallgemeinern. 
Mein Kumpel hat sich die Ocolus geholt leider hat ihm aber seine Leistung nicht ganz gereicht um es komplett flüssig zu spielen. Also hat er das Ding für einen Samstag vorbei gebracht.

First of all man braucht Platz (Kamera und Co). Daher mussten wir alles Umbauen. (woran meine Freundin, als sie vom Kino kam, mir an den Hals wollte - aber gut es war ja für die Wissenschaft )

Aufgebaut und installiert war alles da haben wir erstmal solche "Oculus" Spiele gespielt (Keine Ahnung war irgentwas mit Roboter abknallen - glaube Robo Recall oder so hieß das Spiel).
Dannach hat er sein Lenkrad aufgebaut und wir haben ein Paar Runden Projekt Cars VR gezockt. War schön zu spielen und wirkte realistischer. Trotzdem so toll fand ich es trotzdem nicht, das ich mir es kaufen müsste.

Und wie gesagt den Hauptgrund unabhängig der Preis/Leistung die aktuell einfach schlecht ist (was sich natürlich bessern könnte) hab ich einige Posts im voraus genannt.

Deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben das die einen, bei mir in Freundeskreis, es lieben umd die anderen es hassen^^.

Aktuell ist es nicht zukunfträchtig weil's in erster Linie zu teuer ist. Erstmal muss es sich auch mal auf den Markt behaupten den dass hat es noch nicht. (Es ist bestenfalls ein Liebhabermarkt).


----------



## MADmanOne (22. Januar 2018)

Ähh, in dem von Dir zitierten Abschnitt beschreibt makoto68 aber explizit das Erlebnis in Elite Dangerous und Du beschreibst ein völlig anderes Setting. Er hat also überhaupt nichts verallgemeinert in diesem Zitat, daher verstehe ich den Zitatgrund nicht. Habt ihr bei eurer Test-Session auch mal Elite Dangerous getestet ? 

Elite Dangerous und vielleicht noch Star Citizen  sind nämlich die einzigen Spiele, für die VR für mich aktuell überhaupt interessant ist. Und da kann ich mich in meinem Sitz festschnallen. Das Rumturnen durch die Wohnung überlasse ich gerne anderen. Von daher habe ich völlig andere Ansprüche an VR als die meisten anderen, mir geht es um ein größes Sichtfeld und scharfes Bild. Tracking im Raum oder tolle Controller sind für mich völlig zweitrangig. Basis Headtracking reicht mir völlig. Daher interessiert mich die Pimax auch sehr. Wenn die das Tracking so gut hingekommen würden, daß ich damit im Sitzen ausreichend gut zocken kann, dann würde mir das schon völlig für eine Anschaffung reichen, vorausgesetzt die Bildqualität passt mit den verwendeten Linsen.


----------



## suggysug (22. Januar 2018)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Ähh, in dem von Dir zitierten Abschnitt beschreibt makoto68 aber explizit das Erlebnis in Elite Dangerous und Du beschreibst ein völlig anderes Setting. Er hat also überhaupt nichts verallgemeinert in diesem Zitat, daher verstehe ich den Zitatgrund nicht. Habt ihr bei eurer Test-Session auch mal Elite Dangerous getestet ?
> 
> Elite Dangerous und vielleicht noch Star Citizen  sind nämlich die einzigen Spiele, für die VR für mich aktuell überhaupt interessant ist. Und da kann ich mich in meinem Sitz festschnallen. Das Rumturnen durch die Wohnung überlasse ich gerne anderen. Von daher habe ich völlig andere Ansprüche an VR als die meisten anderen, mir geht es um ein größes Sichtfeld und scharfes Bild. Tracking im Raum oder tolle Controller sind für mich völlig zweitrangig. Basis Headtracking reicht mir völlig. Daher interessiert mich die Pimax auch sehr. Wenn die das Tracking so gut hingekommen würden, daß ich damit im Sitzen ausreichend gut zocken kann, dann würde mir das schon völlig für eine Anschaffung reichen, vorausgesetzt die Bildqualität passt mit den verwendeten Linsen.



Nungut meine Aussage war ein bisschen verallgemeinert aufs VR an sich, selbst wenn das Spiel Elite Dangerous noch besser aussieht, würde es aber nicht an meiner Argumentation rütteln. Ich hab ja nicht behauptet das es schlecht aussieht. Sondern das es mir nicht wert ist und ich gut ohne Leben kann aus meiner Erfahrung  damit.  (Aus genannten Gründen)


----------



## MADmanOne (22. Januar 2018)

Ok das kann ich gut verstehen. Ich denke auch das dies ein Problem von VR ist. Jeder möchte etwas anderes, einen anderen Schwerpunkt. Es ist schwer es da allen recht zu machen. Und haufenweise verschiedene Modelle ist gerade zu Beginn ziemlich teuer zu realisieren. Ich vermute das dies ein Grund ist warum die Umsetzung so vergleichsweise zäh verläuft.


----------



## makoto68 (23. Januar 2018)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Ähh, in dem von Dir zitierten Abschnitt beschreibt makoto68 aber explizit das Erlebnis in Elite Dangerous und Du beschreibst ein völlig anderes Setting. Er hat also überhaupt nichts verallgemeinert in diesem Zitat, daher verstehe ich den Zitatgrund nicht. Habt ihr bei eurer Test-Session auch mal Elite Dangerous getestet ?
> 
> Elite Dangerous und vielleicht noch Star Citizen  sind nämlich die einzigen Spiele, für die VR für mich aktuell überhaupt interessant ist. Und da kann ich mich in meinem Sitz festschnallen. Das Rumturnen durch die Wohnung überlasse ich gerne anderen. Von daher habe ich völlig andere Ansprüche an VR als die meisten anderen, mir geht es um ein größes Sichtfeld und scharfes Bild. Tracking im Raum oder tolle Controller sind für mich völlig zweitrangig. Basis Headtracking reicht mir völlig. Daher interessiert mich die Pimax auch sehr. Wenn die das Tracking so gut hingekommen würden, daß ich damit im Sitzen ausreichend gut zocken kann, dann würde mir das schon völlig für eine Anschaffung reichen, vorausgesetzt die Bildqualität passt mit den verwendeten Linsen.



Mir ergeht es exakt genauso. Habe schon vieles unter VR probiert. Und hey, es gibt geile VR-Mods für meine alten Lieblingsspiele wie Doom1, Quake1, Quake2. Habe ich natürlich alle mal in VR gespielt und muss sagen, war eine tolle Erfahrung. ABER: Als ich, als großer SciFi-Fan und Universum/Astronomie-Lover, dann endlich Elite flüssig und recht scharf (mit Downsampling, habe extra auf einen 8700k/5Ghz + GTX 1080TI aufgerüstet) spielen durfte, konnte ich diese Erfahrung erstmal kaum verarbeiten. Ich fliege in eine Station, drehe mein Schiff und spüre tatsächlich Fliehkräfte, obwohl ich natürlich nur da sitze -woow! Dann erstmal zu einem System wo ich ein paar Piraten jagen kann, unglaublich, wie man unter VR exakt die Entfernungen abschätzen kann, Dogfights werden um ein vielfaches einfacher. Dann diese tolle Erfahrung im All fliegen zu dürfen, an Orte, die wir eh nur virtuell jemals erreichen können - in der simulierten, unseren Milchstrasse, ein tolles Gefühl, Danke VR!

Und selbstredend brauche ich kein Room Scaling, sondern mir reicht  das Tracking von der Rift völlig, vor mir nur der Joystick und eine Packung Tempos für Schweiss und Freudentränen  Und natürlich freue ich mich auch auf SC, wenn es dann auch VR unterstützt. Diese unvergesslichen Momente, wenn ich mit einem Freund einen Kreuzer angreife oder begleite oder wir einfach durch ein Asteroidenfeld düsen.

Last not least, bin ich sehr auf die PIMAX gespannt, da mich die 110 Grad schon nerven. Schärfere Weitsicht, mehr FOV - ein Traum. Und klar, jeder hat andere Vorstellungen und Ansprüche an VR, in welche Welt er denn eintauchen möchte. Für mich ist Elite+SC der Gral für VR. Wenn ich da nach ein paar Stunden Arena z.B. rausgehe, schwanke ich erstmal durch die Wohnung, als wäre ich auf einem Trip gewesen, befriedigt und köstlich ermattet. Für mich persönlich geht gerade ein Gaming-Traum in Erfüllung - Amen.


----------



## Austrogamer (23. Januar 2018)

Es ist für die Industrie unglaublich schwer zu begreifen, daß das keine Sau braucht. Das geht schon so seit den 1990ern. Immer wieder verschwenden sie Investitionsgeld in etwas erfolgloses.


----------



## McDrake (23. Januar 2018)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Es ist für die Industrie unglaublich schwer zu begreifen, daß das keine Sau braucht. Das geht schon so seit den 1990ern. Immer wieder verschwenden sie Investitionsgeld in etwas erfolgloses.



Erfolg hat auch mit dem richtigen Zeitpunkt zu tun... sehr viel sogar.
Ist man der Zeit voraus, kanns in die Hosen gehen. Im Konsolenbereich zum Beispiel die Dreamcast (Internetbrowser, mobiles Spielgerät  um Pad integriert, etc).


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2018)

Ja, es muss ein bestimmter technischer Stand erreicht sein, damit bestimmte Hardware für den Konsumenten interessant ist. Bestes Beispiel der jüngeren Zeit sind wohl Tablets oder jetzt auch die Nintendo Switch. Beides gab es schon vorher aber eben zu schwer, zu leistungsschwach usw.


----------



## Loosa (23. Januar 2018)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Es ist für die Industrie unglaublich schwer zu begreifen, daß das keine Sau braucht. Das geht schon so seit den 1990ern. Immer wieder verschwenden sie Investitionsgeld in etwas erfolgloses.



Eine gewagte These.

In fast allen Geschäftsfeldern wird im Bereich VR/AR gesucht und getestet. Klar, nicht alles was technisch machbar ist wird sinnvoll sein.
So wie Operationen mit Roboterhilfe, zum Beispiel. Ein Freund erzählte mal, wie das genaue Einrichten und Justieren für eine Rücken OP so lange dauerte, dass er in der Zeit drei davon hätte machen können. Da ist die Technik dann wenig hilfreich. Außer vielleicht zum Schulen.

Aber dort, wo es Arbeitsabläufe tatsächlich verbessert wird die Technik auch Einzug halten.
ThyssenKrupp und Microsoft präsentierten letztes Jahr so ein Beispiel: schnöde Treppenlifte.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IgtHnCJJUMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die Vermessung geht schneller und genauer. Und die Fertigung kann losgehen, bevor der Techniker überhaupt zurück ist.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (23. Januar 2018)

makoto68 schrieb:


> ...drehe mein Schiff und spüre tatsächlich Fliehkräfte, obwohl ich natürlich nur da sitze -woow!


Wie geht das?
Wenn man ende der 90er beim PC Game "Die By the Sword" einen Force Feedback Joystick angeschlossen hatte, konnte man direkt in der Hand die Massenträgheit des Schwertes spüren und auch, wenn das Schwert z.B. auf Metall aufschlug -woow!. 
Und wo stehen wir jetzt mit dieser Technologie? Richtig - mausetot.


----------



## suggysug (23. Januar 2018)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Es ist für die Industrie unglaublich schwer zu begreifen, daß das keine Sau braucht. Das geht schon so seit den 1990ern. Immer wieder verschwenden sie Investitionsgeld in etwas erfolgloses.



Pionierarbeit muss irgendwo beginnen.
Je früher desto besser nur so kann überhaupt ein Entwicklungsprozess entstehen und es ist immer ein Risiko da man nie weiß wie der Markt darauf reagiert.
(So wurden viele Dinge schon viel früher erschaffen und perfektioniert was für uns heutzutage Standart ist.)


----------



## makoto68 (23. Januar 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wie geht das?
> Wenn man ende der 90er beim PC Game "Die By the Sword" einen Force Feedback Joystick angeschlossen hatte, konnte man direkt in der Hand die Massenträgheit des Schwertes spüren und auch, wenn das Schwert z.B. auf Metall aufschlug -woow!.
> Und wo stehen wir jetzt mit dieser Technologie? Richtig - mausetot.



Hmmm, kann man das vergleichen - NEIN! Und Warum nicht?

Weißt du warum ich unter VR Fliehkräfte usw. spüren kann (meist in der Magengegend, Solarplexus), weil das Gehirn diese gepeicherte Erfahrung (aus der Realität) aufgrund des optischen Sinneseindrucks (der durch VR entsteht) simulieren, abrufen kann.  

ForceFeedback war doch schon immer Käse. Ich habs meist abgestellt, da durch das Gerüttle viel Präzision verloren ging, ob nun beim Fliegen, Fahren oder Fighten, es war nett, aber auch hinderlich. VR ist da viel umfassender und größer als das FFB Gedudel. Wundert mich nicht, dass da keiner mehr Bock dazu hat.

Wie auch immer, ich habe mich schon seit vielen Jahren mit dem Thema VR auseinandergesetzt, ehrlich gesagt, seitdem ich den Rasenmähermann gesehen habe, wo auch eine VR Brille Dreh und Angelpunkt ist. Es gibt mittlerweile viele Gebiete, wo VR unmöglich wegzudenken ist und es werden immer mehr. Mir ist es letztlich wurscht, wer jetzt daran glaubt oder nicht, ich weiß einfach, es wird sich immer mehr durchsetzen und mehr möchte ich gar nicht. Kann man mir auch nicht ausreden oder madig machen, da bin ich ganz Teflon


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2018)

Ich sehe das diametral. Für mich ist FFB eines der wichtigsten Features in Autorennspielen überhaupt. Und bei Flugsimulatoren (insbesondere Dogfightsimulatoren) bedaure ich, daß es keine FFB-Joysticks mehr gibt. Das war bei mir in Spielen wie IL2 das Salz in der Suppe.

Und FFB ist nicht gleich FFB. Es kommt auf die jeweilige Umsetzung im Spiel selbst an und auf die Hardware. Wie die das FFB umsetzt. Es gibt grottenschlechte Umsetzungen und auch Hardware die sinnlos "rumpelt" und es gibt gute FFB-Hardware und auch Gameumsetzungen. Das ist wie bei vielen Dingen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2018)

makoto68 schrieb:


> ForceFeedback war doch schon immer Käse. Ich habs meist abgestellt, da durch das Gerüttle viel Präzision verloren ging, ob nun beim Fliegen, Fahren oder Fighten, es war nett, aber auch hinderlich.


 Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache:  wenn du zB über groben Schotter fährst, SOLL es halt auch schwerer werden, zu steuern...   Wenn man sich drüber ärgert, dass es schwieriger mit FF als ohne ist, dann ist logisch, dass man das "Käse" findet.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Januar 2018)

makoto68 schrieb:


> Hmmm, kann man das vergleichen - NEIN! Und Warum nicht?
> 
> Weißt du warum ich unter VR Fliehkräfte usw. spüren kann (meist in der Magengegend, Solarplexus), weil das Gehirn diese gepeicherte Erfahrung (aus der Realität) aufgrund des optischen Sinneseindrucks (der durch VR entsteht) simulieren, abrufen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, was du meinst, ist nicht das Fühlen der Fliehkräfte, sondern das Fehlen der Fliehkräfte, obwohl der Körper es erwartet. Ich muss sagen: Das geht "leider" mit der Zeit vorbei. Die Anführungszeichen, weil es die Gefahr für Übelkeit massiv senkt, das _leider _da es eben auch den Nervenkitzel bei einem Looping, in einer schnellen Kurve oder beim Herunterspringen aus großer Höhe enorm senkt. Und eben da ist auch meiner Ansicht nach das größte Limit in Sachen VR, das sich auch nicht so einfach lösen lässt: Beschleunigungskräfte lassen sich nicht simulieren. Man kann kippen und drehen und was weiß ich mit nem Motionseat z. B., aber konstante G-Kräfte lassen sich mit keiner Hardware der Welt simulieren, die an einem Punkt stehen bleibt.

Dass Force Feedback Käse ist, dem kann ich ganz und gar nicht zustimmen. Das Rütteln im Controller nervt natürlich, aber ich spiele z. B. sehr oft Rennsimulationen und da hilft präzises Force Feedback im Lenkrad schon ganz enorm, um zu vermitteln, in welcher Situation das Auto gerade ist und wie es sich im nächsten Moment ändern kann. Klar kann man ähnlich schnell auch ohne Force Feedback fahren, aber man spürt halt einfach das Limit nicht und präzises und schnelles Reagieren ist meiner Erfahrung nach dadurch deutlich schwerer. Gutes Force Feedback ist allerdings weit mehr, als nur rütteln. Wenn es einfach nur rüttelt, dann ist entweder das Force Feedback falsch eingestellt, das Spiel unterstützt es nicht vernünftig oder die Hardware ist nicht geeignet. Zu Flugsimulationen kann ich in Sachen Force Feedback nichts sagen, da es das da leider fast nicht mehr gibt, aber in Rennspielen würde ich nicht mehr drauf verzichten wollen.


----------



## makoto68 (23. Januar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dass Force Feedback Käse ist, dem kann ich ganz und gar nicht zustimmen. Das Rütteln im Controller nervt natürlich, aber ich spiele z. B. sehr oft Rennsimulationen und da hilft präzises Force Feedback im Lenkrad schon ganz enorm, um zu vermitteln, in welcher Situation das Auto gerade ist und wie es sich im nächsten Moment ändern kann. Klar kann man ähnlich schnell auch ohne Force Feedback fahren, aber man spürt halt einfach das Limit nicht und präzises und schnelles Reagieren ist meiner Erfahrung nach dadurch deutlich schwerer. Gutes Force Feedback ist allerdings weit mehr, als nur rütteln. Wenn es einfach nur rüttelt, dann ist entweder das Force Feedback falsch eingestellt, das Spiel unterstützt es nicht vernünftig oder die Hardware ist nicht geeignet. Zu Flugsimulationen kann ich in Sachen Force Feedback nichts sagen, da es das da leider fast nicht mehr gibt, aber in Rennspielen würde ich nicht mehr drauf verzichten wollen.



Ok, verstehe ich und ist nachvollziehbar!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dass Force Feedback Käse ist, dem kann ich ganz und gar nicht zustimmen. Das Rütteln im Controller nervt natürlich, aber ich spiele z. B. sehr oft Rennsimulationen und da hilft präzises Force Feedback im Lenkrad schon ganz enorm, um zu vermitteln, in welcher Situation das Auto gerade ist und wie es sich im nächsten Moment ändern kann.


 bei einem LENKRAD kommt natürlich noch der Widerstand dazu als FF-Funktion, aber ich vermute mal, dass die Kritik zuvor nur dem "Rütteln" galt, was bei Controllern das einzige ist, was FF leistet. Und DA soll das Rütteln eben auch dafür sorgen, dass es schwieriger wird, wenn es auch "in Echt" schwieriger wäre, eben zB wegen einen ruppeligen Untergrundes oder weil man grad gegen ein Hindernis stößt usw. - das kann natürlich manche einfach nur nerven und je nach Game auch mies umgesetzt sein, aber es kann auch dafür sorgen, dass eine bestimmte Situation um die 10% schwerer zu meistern ist, sie sie nun mal auch schwerer IST


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2018)

Beim Joystick hattest Du bei FFB auch einen Widerstand. Da spürte man dann z.B. wenn man die Maschine aus dem Sturzflug abgefangen hat. Wie gesagt es kommt immer auf die Hardware und die Umsetzung im Spiel an. Da gibt es teils extreme Unterschiede.


----------



## McDrake (23. Januar 2018)

FFB ist in modernen Sims ja eigentlich nicht mehr sehr realistisch. Da machts mir nix mehr aus. Aber bei Rennspielen siehts da ganz anders aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Januar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> FFB ist in modernen Sims ja eigentlich nicht mehr sehr realistisch. Da machts mir nix mehr aus. Aber bei Rennspielen siehts da ganz anders aus.



Yep, ist schade, dass sich das in Flugsimulationen nie so richtig durchgesetzt hat. Hat wohl (zumindest teilweise) damit zutun, dass die meisten Sims relativ moderne Flugzeuge mit Fly-by-Wire Steuerung simulieren (Airliner, Kampfjets usw.), wo es wohl kein Feedback gibt. Aber gerade für alte WW1 und WW2 Flugzeuge wäre das schon ne schöne Sache.

Der Einzige Segen dabei: Während ein Joystick + Schubhebel maximal 200 bis 300 Euro kostet, bezahlt man für ein vernünftiges Lenkrad locker 400 bis 500 Euro bis hin zu mehreren tausend Euro, wenn man ein Direct Drive Lenkrad haben will (Lenkrad ist direkt an nem starken Industrie-Elektromotor mit 20 bis 30 Nm Drehmoment montiert).


----------



## golani79 (23. Januar 2018)

Denke, Flugsims waren einfach zu sehr Nische.

Die WWII Kisten in DCS und der IL2 Serie bzw ältere Flugzeuge ohne FBW sind jedoch sehr gut zu fliegen mit FFB.
Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, wenn man Flugzeuge ältere Semester durch den virtuellen Luftraum steuert.


----------



## MADmanOne (24. Januar 2018)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Es ist für die Industrie unglaublich schwer zu begreifen, daß das keine Sau braucht. Das geht schon so seit den 1990ern. Immer wieder verschwenden sie Investitionsgeld in etwas erfolgloses.



Stimmt, es "braucht" eigentlich keiner. Was aber für ziemlich viele Dinge auf diesem Planeten gilt, denn wir brauchen eigentlich nur Atemluft und Nahrung, der Rest ist eigentlich Nice-to-have. Auf dieser Ebene kommen wir also nicht wirklich weiter. Wenn wir jetzt aber "brauchen" durch "wollen" ersetzen, dann sieht es schon völlig anders aus. Denn ich will VR sehr wohl haben, einige meiner Freunde und Bekannte sowie einige in diesem Forum auch. Ob sich das für die Industrie auch lohnen wird ist natürlich eine völlig andere Frage, das kann man noch nicht wissen. Ich bin jedenfalls froh das mal es wieder versucht und nicht auf Spaßbremsen hört. 
Und wenn in der Menschheitsgeschichte nicht gelegentlich mal Menschen auf die Meinung ihrer Mitmenschen zu ihren Ideen und deren Nutzen gepfiffen und es trotzdem versucht hätten, dann würden wir wahrscheinlich immer noch in Höhlen sitzen und auf Steinen rumklopfen. In sofern bin ich gespannt wie sich das Thema VR weiterentwickelt und wie weit wir diesmal kommen.



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wie geht das?



Die menschliche Wahrnehmung ist sehr leicht manipulierbar. Wenn man sich auf ein Erlebnis einläßt dann kann man durchaus Dinge erleben die eigentlich gar nicht da waren. Also auch Fliehkräfte, die es eigentlich gar nicht gibt. Letztendlich kommt es bei Unterhaltung ja auf das an was man erlebt und nicht auf das was wirklich da war.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2018)

Das ist wie mit Porsche: Keiner braucht die Marke aber viele wollen sie.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Januar 2018)

makoto68 schrieb:


> Wenn ich unter der Brille verweile und was ansteht, tippt sie mir kurz auf die Schulter, was aber bisher selten vorkam. Das Argument der "Abschottung" ist mir fremd, denn es ist Teil der Erfahrung, der Immersion.



tja, und auch für mich ist genau das das hauptargument gegen massenmarkttauglichkeit.
ich habe immer noch meine zweifel, dass sich sehr viele menschen dermaßen aus dem real-life "rausnehmen" wollen. 
und irgendwie finde ich die vorstellung sogar ein wenig gruselig.



> VR ist der nächste Quantensprung, was dieses Gebiet betrifft, da muss ich kein Hellseher sein. Denn die Einsatzgebiete für VR sind enorm vielfältig. Wer da behauptet, VR bleibe ein Nerd- und Nischenprodukt, hat ein Brett vor dem Kopf.



dann hab ich wohl ein brett vor dem kopf (schönes bild in diesem kontext btw); ich bin nämlich nach wie vor äußerst skeptisch.


----------



## makoto68 (25. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tja, und auch für mich ist genau das das hauptargument gegen massenmarkttauglichkeit.
> ich habe immer noch meine zweifel, dass sich sehr viele menschen dermaßen aus dem real-life "rausnehmen" wollen.
> und irgendwie finde ich die vorstellung sogar ein wenig gruselig.



Ich habe oft Klarträume, also Träume, wo ich die Traumrealität genauso fest, real/wirklich, erlebe, wie die "richtige". Ist das auch gruselig? Sehr relativ alles. Zudem habe ich festgestellt, dass VR diese "luziden Träume" fördert und zugänglicher macht.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (25. Januar 2018)

Bezeichnend und in meinen Augen bedauerlich ist, das auf dem TV-Markt aktuell das 3D Feature tot ist. Die Kerntechnologie ist immerhin sehr ähnlich zu VR; bei Games werden stereoskopische Bilder berechnet. Wenn man nun noch argumentiert, dass Flatscreens immer größer werden und langfristig sichtfelddeckend verfügbar sind, bleibt als Hauptunterscheidungsmerkmal nur noch die gyroskopische Kopfbewegungserfassung und "Kamerasteuerung".

Selbst beim Kinopublikum, wo 3D noch stattfindet, gibt es sehr viele, die diese Technik ablehnen, obwohl sie IMHO bei vielen Filmen eine echte Bereicherung des "Erlebnisses" darstellt.
Ich glaube kaum, dass dann 3D-Kinoverweigerer zuhause mit VR zocken.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Bezeichnend und in meinen Augen bedauerlich ist, das auf dem TV-Markt aktuell das 3D Feature tot ist. Die Kerntechnologie ist immerhin sehr ähnlich zu VR; bei Games werden stereoskopische Bilder berechnet. Wenn man nun noch argumentiert, dass Flatscreens immer größer werden und langfristig sichtfelddeckend verfügbar sind, bleibt als Hauptunterscheidungsmerkmal nur noch die gyroskopische Kopfbewegungserfassung und "Kamerasteuerung".
> 
> Selbst beim Kinopublikum, wo 3D noch stattfindet, gibt es sehr viele, die diese Technik ablehnen, obwohl sie IMHO bei vielen Filmen eine echte Bereicherung des "Erlebnisses" darstellt.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass dann 3D-Kinoverweigerer zuhause mit VR zocken.


 Verweigerer werden das sicher nicht nutzen, aber es gibt mehr als genug Leute, die 3D im Kino gerne schauen. 

VR für zu Hause könnte aber IMHO eine durchaus relevante Nutzergruppe einnehmen, so dass es sich ausreichend verbreitet - natürlich nicht bei so sehr wie zB die Verbreitung von DVD-Playern oder so was. Aber vielleicht vergleichbar mit so was wie "richtigen" Hifi/Surroundanlagen, also mehr als nur ein Set für maximal 400-500€, sondern Anlagen, wo der Verstärker bereits 250€ und mehr kostet plus noch Boxen für je mind 70-80€, nach oben offen. Diese Anlagen haben ja auch ihre Zielgruppe, die groß genug ist für einen lohnenswerten Anbietermarkt, obwohl etliche Leute maximal eine Kompaktanlage oder heutzutage sogar nur einen BT-Lautsprecher haben.  

Für VR sehe ich aber mehr Chancen als für 3D. Denn 3D zu Hause ist IMHO wiederum vor allem aus einem Grund "tot": bis auf wenige echte "Freaks" hat doch kaum jemand einen TV zu Hause stehen, dessen Größe vom Sofa aus das natürliche Sichtfeld auch nur ANSATZWEISE abdeckt. Und ein großes Display ist an sich ein Muss, damit der 3D-Effekt wirklich gut ankommt. Ansonsten sieht 3D eher aus wie ein kleines Puppentheater, das auf dem TV-Rack spielt. Ich hab zB 50 Zoll bei 3-4m Abstand, und JEDER meiner Bekannten findet den schon "irre groß", aber für 3D ist der an sich zu klein, auch wenn manche Filme durchaus einen Mehrwert dadurch hatten. Aber was sollen da erst die Leute aus der Generation Jahrgang 1990+ sagen, die ja - warum auch immer - immer häufiger GAR keinen TV haben und trotzdem gern aufwendigste Serien mit einer super Optik schauen, und zwar auf einem 10 Zoll-Tablet mit Mono-Sound...?

Aber auch wer einen TV kauft: es sind ja auch Kostengründe, warum man keinen GANZ großen anschafft, dazu kommen Platzgründe UND auch die Optik. Nicht jeder will, dass ein TV ein Zimmer dominiert, und egal wie groß das Wohnzimmer ist: damit ein TV das Sichtfeld halbwegs abdeckt, muss der TV immer in Relation zur Raumgröße ziemlich groß sein. Vor allem (meiner Erfahrung nach) Partnerinnen/Ehefrauen sind da sehr "allergisch" und finden oft, dass so ein Gerät das Zimmer geradezu verschandelt, würden es am liebsten sogar hinter Schranktüren verstecken, wenn man es grad nicht braucht...   und zwar selbst dann, wenn die Partnerin an sich auch gerne Filme schaut_ die allgemeine Optik ist dann eben immer noch wichtiger. Aber auch einige "Kerle" mögen keine "große" Technik im Wohnraum... 

Manch einer könnte nun sagen "naja, dann richtet man sich eben ein Kino-Zimmer ein" - ja, wenn man in der Provinz wohnt, wo man sich selbst mit einem Durchschnittsgehalt ein Häuschen leisten kann, in dem abzüglich von Wohnzimmer, Schlafzzimmer und 1-2 Kinderzimmern immer noch mind 1 "Hobbyraum" über bleibt, da geht das. Aber die Mehrzahl der Bürger wohnt in Gegenden, wo man froh sein kann, wenn man sich als Familie mit zwei Kindern pro Kind ein eigenes Zimmer leisten kann.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2018)

3D bei TV ist für mich das Feature schlechthin. Imho gab es aber soweit ich weiß technische Probleme 4K mit 3D zu kombinieren. Deshalb kein 3D mehr. Schade.  Ich schaue Filme gern in 3D. Z.B. Gravity, Avatar u.v.a.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 3D bei TV ist für mich das Feature schlechthin. Imho gab es aber soweit ich weiß technische Probleme 4K mit 3D zu kombinieren. Deshalb kein 3D mehr.


 nee, "deshalb" ganz sicher nicht. Das mag vlt der Grund sein, warum es keine/kaum 4K-TVs mit 3D gibt. Aber dass 3D ALLGEMEIN kaum mehr relevant ist liegt an der Nachfrage. Denn an sich war 3D bei Full-HD für wenig Aufpreis zu verwirklichen, und trotzdem hat sich auch da das Angebot an 3D-TVs stark verringert schon lange bevor 4K erschwinglich wurde. Und viele Leute haben und kaufen ja weiterhin Full-HD. Etliche kaufen maximal 40 Zoll, und da macht 4K an sich eh kaum Sinn, außer man sitzt sehr nah dran


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2018)

Schrieb ich ja auch schon mal bei dem Thema, ich mag 3D ganz gerne, sehe aber nicht ein dafür bei den Filmen soviel Aufpreis zu zahlen oder mir Filme gar doppelt zu kaufen. Wenn die für 1 - 2 Euro mehr eine Edition mit 2D + 3D Version des Films anbieten, gerne. Wer 3D nicht braucht oder mag, der kann dann die günstigere Version ohne 3D zusätzlich nehmen. Aber teils 10 Euro und mehr mehr oder eben nur eine 3D Fassung (für oftmals mehr), das ist mir das dann einfach den Mehrwert nicht wert. Und ich schätze einfach mal, dass das viele so sehen. 
Hier hat sich einfach die Gier der Industrie selbst ins Aus geschossen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Schrieb ich ja auch schon mal bei dem Thema, ich mag 3D ganz gerne, sehe aber nicht ein dafür bei den Filmen soviel Aufpreis zu zahlen oder mir Filme gar doppelt zu kaufen. Wenn die für 1 - 2 Euro mehr eine Edition mit 2D + 3D Version des Films anbieten, gerne. Wer 3D nicht braucht oder mag, der kann dann die günstigere Version ohne 3D zusätzlich nehmen. Aber teils 10 Euro und mehr mehr oder eben nur eine 3D Fassung (für oftmals mehr), das ist mir das dann einfach den Mehrwert nicht wert. Und ich schätze einfach mal, dass das viele so sehen.
> Hier hat sich einfach die Gier der Industrie selbst ins Aus geschossen.


 Meinst du jetzt BD oder Kino? Also, Kino kostet in den Kinos, die ich kenne, vlt 2€ mehr. Und bei den BD muss man halt etwas warten, dann bekommt man die oft auch günstiger. zB Valerian oder Star Wars: Rogue One, da bekommst du die 3D-Version für nur 2€ Aufpreis. 

Das Problem ist aber bei einigen Filmen, die auch nach längerer Zeit noch über 20€ kosten: die 3D-Version kauft in manchen Fällen kaum mehr einer, so dass viele Shops den Preis nicht STARK senken, da sie nun mal schon die Menge X "teuer" eingekauft haben. Die normale Variante aber hat sich irgendwann "oft genug" verkauft, und der Rest kann dann für nur 5-7€ angeboten werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2018)

BD natürlich. 
Und mir ist schon klar, wie das später dann mit den Angebotspreisen zustande kommt, interessiert mich als Kunden aber nicht, andere Ladenhüter werden irgendwann auch "verramscht" einfach um sie loszuwerden. 

Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass ich nur noch ganz, ganz selten Filme kaufe, aktuell gerade die James Bund BR Collection für 90 Euro etwa (plus Sag niemals nie extra), weil ich da schon seit zehn eher 15 Jahren immer mal mit so einer Sammlung geliebäugelt habe (kommt hoffentlich morgen). Deswegen sind es meist auch nur Collections bzw. ganze Serienboxen, die ich kaufe. Und ich hätte bei sowas sicher auch nichts dagegen, wenn eine 3D Fassung kostenlos beiliegen würde. Aber eben extra Geld ausgeben, sicher nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2018)

Dann fehlt Dir quasi nur noch das 1. Casino Royale (die Bond-Persiflage mit David Niven). Die gehört in eine Bond-Sammlung auch mit hinein.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann fehlt Dir quasi nur noch das 1. Casino Royale (die Bond-Persiflage mit David Niven). Die gehört in eine Bond-Sammlung auch mit hinein.



Ja, war ich am überlegen, habe die dann aber doch (erst mal) weggelassen, weil das dann doch etwas zu teuer geworden wäre (wollte gerne unter 100 Euro bleiben).  
Jetzt habe ich natürlich ohnehin viele Filme doppelt, zum Glück aber alles DVDs oder gar VHS (was ich seit zehn Jahren nicht mehr schaue).


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2018)

Und bei Bond gibt es keine 3D-Fassung. Was ich bei einigen Titeln bedaure. Dort böte sich 3D regelrecht an. Aber ich habe auch die Bluray Bond-Box. Allerdings noch die Vorgängerausführung wo Skyfall noch nicht mit dabei war. Somit habe ich neben Sag niemals nie und Casino Royale (1), Skyfall und Spectre als separate Discs.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> BD natürlich.
> Und mir ist schon klar, wie das später dann mit den Angebotspreisen zustande kommt, interessiert mich als Kunden aber nicht, andere Ladenhüter werden irgendwann auch "verramscht" einfach um sie loszuwerden.


 ich hab Dir ja auch Beispiele genannt, in denen die 3D-Version rel. kurz nach Release kaum teurer als die normale ist     Dass die immer 10€ und mehr Aufpreis kostet, ist in der Regel nur bei Release der Fall ODER weil die "normale" Version bereits komplett amortisiert und daher als "Best of" & Co günstig verkauft werden kann. Bei 3D wird bei "Ladenhütern" der Preis ungern gesenkt, weil die halt eh nur wenige Exemplare da haben und auf die 3D-Fans hoffen, dass einer von denen dann doch zugreift. Und irgendwann sind dann auch die "Ladenhüter" für unter 10€ in 3D zu haben.




> . Aber eben extra Geld ausgeben, sicher nicht.


 naja, ca. 5% Aufpreis wären IMHO schon ok. Man gibt ja auch idR für eine BD mehr als für eine DVD aus, viele geben selbst für ein Steelbook mal eben 5€ mehr aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und bei Bond gibt es keine 3D-Fassung. Was ich bei einigen Titeln bedaure. Dort böte sich 3D regelrecht an. Aber ich habe auch die Bluray Bond-Box. Allerdings noch die Vorgängerausführung wo Skyfall noch nicht mit dabei war. Somit habe ich neben Sag niemals nie und Casino Royale (1), Skyfall und Spectre als separate Discs.


Hier ist ja Spectre schon mit bei. Ich hatte auch (gelegentlich auch früher schon) nach den Vorgängerboxen geschaut aber die haben zumindest jetzt alle "Sammlerpreise" bzw. sind halt viel teurer als diese 2016er Box. 
3D hätte ich bei den neueren auch nichts gegen aber bei Bond sehe ich das jetzt als nicht so dramatisch an.




Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab Dir ja auch Beispiele genannt, in denen die 3D-Version rel. kurz nach Release kaum teurer als die normale ist     Dass die immer 10€ und mehr Aufpreis kostet, ist in der Regel nur bei Release der Fall ODER weil die "normale" Version bereits komplett amortisiert und daher als "Best of" & Co günstig verkauft werden kann. Bei 3D wird bei "Ladenhütern" der Preis ungern gesenkt, weil die halt eh nur wenige Exemplare da haben und auf die 3D-Fans hoffen, dass einer von denen dann doch zugreift. Und irgendwann sind dann auch die "Ladenhüter" für unter 10€ in 3D zu haben.
> 
> 
> naja, ca. 5% Aufpreis wären IMHO schon ok. Man gibt ja auch idR für eine BD mehr als für eine DVD aus, viele geben selbst für ein Steelbook mal eben 5€ mehr aus.


Das Ding ist halt, ich möchte nicht nur eine 3D Fassung haben sondern eben für das normale Schauen auch eine 2D Version, 3D ist halt ein netter Bonus (und bei manchen Filmen ja auch ziemlich cool, allerdings eben nur bei manchen).
Und klar ist BR teurer als DVD allerdings ist das eben gerade auf modernen Fernsehern auch schon wieder ein erheblicher Unterschied. Ich schaue ja noch viel DVD, bei älteren Serien geht das auch noch, allerdings bin ich inzwischen dann doch ein wenig verwöhnt, gerade wenn es Geld kostet, dann sollte es schon mind. 720p haben.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2018)

Ich hab halt wenn man es so will zu früh zugeschlagen. Aber letztlich kommt auch bei Deiner Box irgendwann mal eine Zusatzdisc dazu. Spätestens wenn 2019 der neue Bond kommt.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hab halt wenn man es so will zu früh zugeschlagen. Aber letztlich kommt auch bei Deiner Box irgendwann mal eine Zusatzdisc dazu. Spätestens wenn 2019 der neue Bond kommt.



Ich wollte ja schon, wie erwähnt, eigentlich vor ewigen Zeiten so eine Box, hatte sogar mal mit diesem Koffer geliebäugelt. War mir nur halt immer zu teuer, wenn ich zufällig mal geschaut hatte. Klar ist, dass dann künftige Filme einzeln dazukommen, ist allerdings bei meinen anderen Boxen, etwa Star Trek, ja auch nicht anders, da habe ich die alte 1 - 10 Box (noch DVD damals). Ich bin allerdings auch ohnehin geizig, ich habe z.B. die alte Herr der Ringe Extended Trilogie auch nur auf DVD und irgendwie fehlt mir die Meinung dazu mir die noch mal auf BR zu kaufen. Die Frage ist dann ja auch, wie sich UHD BR in Zukunft durchsetzt oder überhaupt was da in Zukunft geschieht, wie es in zehn Jahren aussieht.


----------



## golani79 (25. Januar 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Bezeichnend und in meinen Augen bedauerlich ist, das auf dem TV-Markt aktuell das 3D Feature tot ist. Die Kerntechnologie ist immerhin sehr ähnlich zu VR; bei Games werden stereoskopische Bilder berechnet. Wenn man nun noch argumentiert, dass Flatscreens immer größer werden und langfristig sichtfelddeckend verfügbar sind, bleibt als Hauptunterscheidungsmerkmal nur noch die gyroskopische Kopfbewegungserfassung und "Kamerasteuerung".
> 
> Selbst beim Kinopublikum, wo 3D noch stattfindet, gibt es sehr viele, die diese Technik ablehnen, obwohl sie IMHO bei vielen Filmen eine echte Bereicherung des "Erlebnisses" darstellt.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass dann 3D-Kinoverweigerer zuhause mit VR zocken.


Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Zielgruppen für 3D im Kino / TV gleichzusetzen sind mit VR.

Ich persönlich finde 3D bei TVs völlig überflüssig und auch so mancher Kinofilm könnte sich 3D sparen.

VR hingegen finde ich sehr interessant - allein schon aufgrund der doch recht vielfältigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten. 

Kenne in meinem persönlichen Umfeld auch mehrere, die das so sehen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2018)

4K BD gibt es ja schon. Aber dazu fehlt mir die Hardware. Und auf 3D verzichten will ich aber auch nicht. 

Wenn ich irgendwann einmal (wg. Defekt) zwangsweise wechsle hole ich mir ein 4K Oled-TV (LG z.B.)


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 4K BD gibt es ja schon. Aber dazu fehlt mir die Hardware. Und auf 3D verzichten will ich aber auch nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich irgendwann einmal (wg. Defekt) zwangsweise wechsle hole ich mir ein 4K Oled-TV (LG z.B.)


Das Problem ist nur, es wurden ja jetzt schon die ersten 8k Fernseher vorgestellt, d.h. in zwei, drei Jahren kommen die dann in den Handel und dann war das mit 4k auch nur ein kurzes Strohfeuer. 
Irgendwann ist ohnehin eine Auflösung erreicht, wo mehr dann nur bei 100 Zoll TVs Sinn machen könnte. Soll heißen, die Industrie muss irgendwann mal auf einen Nenner kommen und einen Standard schaffen, der längere Zeit gültig ist. Es sei denn natürlich sie will das gar nicht und private Datenträger die man kaufen kann eben komplett abschaffen. Den Filmschaffenden war ja schon VHS ein Dorn im Auge. Ich hoffe nur, die Konsumenten spielen dabei nicht mit.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, es wurden ja jetzt schon die ersten 8k Fernseher vorgestellt, d.h. in zwei, drei Jahren kommen die dann in den Handel und dann war das mit 4k auch nur ein kurzes Strohfeuer.



Sehe ich anders, denn es dauert dann sicher wieder 4-5 Jahre bis sich das etabliert, einfach weil die Geräte in der ersten Jahren wieder schweineteuer und im mittleren 4-stellingen Bereich stehen werden, das war ja bei 4K genauso, da hat es auch Jahre gedauert bis die Leute von Full-HD upgegradet haben, einmal wegen dem Preis und dann noch weil es anfangs kaum Medien dafür gab und selbst jetzt sind es denk ich vielleicht 10% der Filme auf Bluray die es auch als Ultra-HD Scheiben zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2018)

Und die Frage ist: Macht ein Wechsel von 4K auf 8K bei Geräten bis 50“ überhaupt einen Sinn? Merkt man da einen deutlichen Unterschied der ein Upgrade rechtfertigt? Oder langt 4K+Oled nicht vollkommen aus für die „normalen“  Gerätegrößen? 

Abgesehen auch einmal davon daß es noch eine ganze Ecke dauern wird bis a) die entsprechende Technik bezahlbar wird (TV/BD-Player wie bei 4K) und b) daß es entsprechenden Medien gibt (abgesehen vom TV wo sich bei den TV-Sendern gerade erst FHD etabliert).

Es nützt ja alles nix, wenn man zwar ein 8K-Gerät hat, Blurays und Netflix im Idealfall aber „nur“ in 4K kommen und die TV-Sender maximal in FHD.


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und die Frage ist: Macht ein Wechsel von 4K auf 8K bei Geräten bis 50“ überhaupt einen Sinn? Merkt man da einen deutlichen Unterschied der ein Upgrade rechtfertigt? Oder langt 4K+Oled nicht vollkommen aus für die „normalen“  Gerätegrößen?


Ich finde, alles über 1920*1080 macht für Wohnzimmer Fernseher keinen Sinn. 4K lohnt sich imo erst, wenn man ~2m Projektionsdiagonale hat.


... aber was hat das alles mit VR zu tun ...?


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2018)

Also bei 50-55“ Diagonale hätte ich schon gern 4K+Oled. Den Unterschied zu FHD sieht man (deutlich). Sitze ca. 2 m vom TV entfernt. Und Oled ist ein Traum. Schwarz ist da auch ein richtiges tiefschwarz. Dazu knackige Kontraste.

Müßte dafür aber auf mein heiß geliebtes 3D verzichten. Und da bin ich irgendwie noch nicht soweit.

Mit VR hat das aber nix zu tun, außer daß 3D wie VR eine Nischenangelegenheit/Geschmackssache ist.[emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, es wurden ja jetzt schon die ersten 8k Fernseher vorgestellt, d.h. in zwei, drei Jahren kommen die dann in den Handel und dann war das mit 4k auch nur ein kurzes Strohfeuer.
> Irgendwann ist ohnehin eine Auflösung erreicht, wo mehr dann nur bei 100 Zoll TVs Sinn machen könnte. Soll heißen, die Industrie muss irgendwann mal auf einen Nenner kommen und einen Standard schaffen, der längere Zeit gültig ist. Es sei denn natürlich sie will das gar nicht und private Datenträger die man kaufen kann eben komplett abschaffen. Den Filmschaffenden war ja schon VHS ein Dorn im Auge. Ich hoffe nur, die Konsumenten spielen dabei nicht mit.


Was hilft einem 8k wenn wir noch nichtmal 2k-Fernsehen haben? 

Man zeigt um Grunde nur was aktuell auflösungstechnisch möglich ist, aber selbst 4k-BDs basieren nicht selten nur auf hochskaliertem 2k-Material. Ich denke alles über 4k hat aktuell keinen Alltagsnutzen und kostet am Ende einfach nur zusätzlich.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also bei 50-55“ Diagonale hätte ich schon gern 4K+Oled. Den Unterschied zu FHD sieht man (deutlich). Und Oled ist ein Traum. Schwarz ist da auch ein richtiges tiefschwarz. Dazu knackige Kontraste.


Die Preise für OLEDs sind zuletzt auch ein gutes Stück gesunken und daher zuletzt viele TVs aus dem Hause LG u -D Sony ziemlich attraktiv. Allerdings bin ich noch unsicher was das Einbrenn-Problem betrifft. Hat man das eigentlich mittlerweile gelöst?


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2018)

Soweit ich gelesen habe haben das LG und Sony mittlerweile im Griff.

Mich reizt ja die LG-Modellreihe. Aber wie gesagt ohne 3D? sniff*

Aktuell habe ich ein 55“ FHD Samsung mit 3D. Ist aber auch „schon“ 5-6 Jahre alt.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2018)

Es ging mir jetzt nicht darum, dass sich etwas durchsetzt. 4k wird auch noch Jahre brauchen, bis es "Standard" ist, einen Fernseher tauscht man ja im Regelfall auch nur ca. alle zehn Jahre aus, außer eben man will unbedingt ein größeres Bild oder die modernere Technik. Mein alter 46 Zoll LCD TV wird in diesem Jahr genau 10 und läuft wunderbar und mein neuerer 55 Zoll TV wird auch noch mind. 7, 8 Jahre laufen, es sei denn, er geht vorher kaputt. Generell ist die Haltbarkeit von LCD TVs (und PC Monitoren) im Vergleich zu Röhrengeräten aus den 80ern, 90ern und frühen 2000ern aber erheblich besser, die Geräte waren zumindest bei mir nach spätestens 5 bis 10 Jahren unbrauchbar (schlechtes Bild) oder kaputt (und das waren alles keine Billiggeräte). Von meinen LCD Geräten laufen alle noch wunderbar.

Mir persönlich wird entsprechend Full HD auf absehbare Zeit reichen, auch weil ich für 4k Auflösungssteigerung ein entsprechend großes Gerät bräuchte, ich schätze mal mind. 65 Zoll eher größer, damit das überhaupt Sinn macht. (Bei 8k wären da ja noch mal mehr aber da geht es mir dann am Ende eher um eben einen Standard, der dann irgendwann kommen muss, weil höhere Auflösungen einfach keinen Sinn mehr machen).
Mir ging es jetzt eher um die persönliche Filmbibliothek, DVD ist immer noch das meistverkaufte Massenprodukt, gefolgt von BR. UHD BR ist (noch) eine winzige Nische und meiner Ansicht nach wird die sich eben gar nicht durchsetzen, weil eben in zwei, drei Jahren dann langsam die 8k TVs kommen und es entsprechend dann auch einen 8k Filmdatenträger geben muss. 

Wobei mir aktuell der Sprung von DVD auf BR aber eben immer noch ausreicht, der Mehrwert wird immer geringer, von VHS auf DVD war ein riesiger Sprung, von DVD auf BR war deutlich sichtbar, von BR auf UHD BR, da braucht man wie gesagt eben schon einen entsprechend großen Fernseher, um den überhaupt zu bemerken. 
Viele verwechseln da auch eine bessere Bildqualität durch fortschreitende Entwicklung in der Displaytechnik mit besserer Qualität durch höhere Auflösung, die Auflösung macht das Bild nur schärfer und lässt mehr Details erkennen aber ändert nichts an z.B. der Farbwiedergabe (simples Beispiel, siehe bei PC Monitoren TN vs. IPS, da ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht). 

Was ich mit diesem Riesentext eigentlich sagen will, irgendwann sollte eine Auflösungshöhe erreicht sein, die eine weitere Steigerung sinnlos macht, was eben auch dazu führt, dass wir bei Filmdatenträgern eben diese Auflösung haben und sehr lange Zeit nutzen werden (VHS lebte weit über 20 Jahre, die DVD nur noch knapp 10, bevor die BR im Massenmarkt ankam und die BR soll jetzt eben auch nach knapp 10 Jahren ersetzt werden). Es wäre schön, irgendwann ein so hohes Niveau erreicht zu haben, dass ein Datenträgerformat vielleicht mal wieder 20 hält und sich gut archivieren lässt.

PS: Dazu muss ich sagen, normales Fernsehen schaue ich seit über zehn Jahren praktisch nicht mehr, Filme und Serien halt inzwischen meist über Internet.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2018)

Das Problem ist auch die Datenmenge die durch die Erhöhung der Auflösung enorm ansteigt. 

Bei 4K wird es mittlerweile bei langen Filmen schon „eng“. Bei 8K wird sich das entsprechend verschärfen. Da langt auch keine Duallayer-Disc mehr.

Da müßte wenn sich das durchsetzt ein neuer Datenträgertyp und entsprechende Abspielgeräte und auch Aufnahmegeräte her. Der dann neue Standard wäre aber wohl nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel zu Bluray/DVD.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:
			
		

> Generell ist die Haltbarkeit von LCD TVs (und PC Monitoren) im Vergleich zu Röhrengeräten aus den 80ern, 90ern und frühen 2000ern aber erheblich besser



da bin ich eher gegenteiliger meinung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da bin ich eher gegenteiliger meinung.


Würde ich auch sagen. Meine Eltern hatten vor ihrem jetzigen Samsung LCD eine Sony-Röhre die fast 17Jahre gehalten hat. Und davor einen Schneider, der immerhin 12 Jahre alt wurde.

Das Einzige wo alte TVs wirklich schnell zu verschleissen neigten waren die Kabelbuchsen, wenn die mal hin waren lohnte sich die Reparatur schon gar nicht mehr.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2018)

Kann man meiner Meinung nach weder so noch so pauschalisieren. Manche Röhrengeräte sind nach 10 Jahren defekt gegangen, andere hielten 15, 20 Jahre. Natürlich auch eine Frage der Nutzung. Schaut man am Tag nur 1 h hält das Gerät länger als bei Leuten wo das TV früh um 7 Uhr eingeschaltet wird und bis Mitternacht durchläuft. Interessant wäre daher ein Abgleich der Betriebsstunden.

Bei LCD/LED-TV kann man genau so Glück oder Pech haben. Ein Nonamegerät wird aber (abgesehen von Ausnahmen) in der Regel nicht so langlebig sein wie ein teures Markengerät. Obwohl.... Zumindestens bei Medion TFT (Büroeinsatz) habe ich bisher festgestellt, daß die nach 3-5 Jahren die Mücke gemacht haben. Der Negativ-Rekord lag hier bei 3 Monaten!

Aber eine wirkliche Tendenz bezogen auf die Langlebigkeit von CRT/LCD läßt sich imho schwer erkennen. Ich hatte bislang persönlich auch nur 2 LCD-TV. Das erste davon (40“ Panasonic) habe ich beim Wechsel zum Samsung intakt verschenkt (dürfte immer noch laufen). Der Austausch erfolgte nur wegen Displaygröße, Bildqualität (FHD ist nicht gleich FHD), Internetfähigkeit (hatte der Panasonic auch nicht) und 3D. Selbst bei „teuren“ Markengeräten untereinander und gleichem technischen Standard (FHD) stellt man nach ein paar Jahren qualitativ Fortschritte fest. Der Samsung TV ist mittlerweile auch wieder 5-6 Jahre alt und läuft immer noch problemlos. Die Bildqualität von einem aktuellen FHD-Gerät dürfte aber auch wieder besser sein als von meinem Samsung.

Mein letztes Röhrengerät (80 cm Toshiba) ist 8 Jahre nach dem Neukauf vor meinen Augen regelrecht implodiert und hätte fast einen Brand ausgelöst. Und das Gerät lief damals im Schnitt 3-4 h/Tag, am WE vielleicht 6h. Eigentlich kein überzogenes Nutzerprofil.

Aber wenn ich mir mal ein neues TV hole wird es (mindestens) 55“, 4K und Oled haben. Von 3D werde ich mich wohl verabschieden müssen. [emoji20]

Was aus unerfindlichen Gründen irgendwie häufiger die Mücke macht ist das HDMI-Kabel. Irgendwie halten die nur so 3-4 Jahre und verabschieden sich dann.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2018)

Was bei Röhrengeräten halt Sache ist, die Bildqualität nimmt im Laufe der Zeit enorm ab! Gerade bei Monitoren fällt das unheimlich auf, das Bild wird mit der Zeit immer unschärfer und verwaschener. Sicher hielten einige Fernseher früher 20 Jahre oder länger aber "Spaß" gemacht hat das TV schauen auf denen irgendwann nicht mehr, jedenfalls wenn man mehr Anspruch hatte als verrauschtes analoges Antennenfernsehen. Es fiel halt damals nicht so auf, weil das angezeigte Material mit 50Hz und niedriger Auflösung vor sich hingeflimmert hat.  
Diesen Verfall habe ich bei LCDs so stark noch nicht erlebt auch wenn dort die Ausleuchtung im Laufe der Zeit ungleichmäßiger wird. 

Von mir persönlich und aus dem Bekanntenkreis kann ich sagen, Röhren-TVs und -Monitore haben da häufiger immer mal die Grätsche gemacht oder mussten in Reparatur. Bei LCD Fernsehern und Monitoren aber eigentlich gar nicht. 
(Wobei ich jetzt ohnehin nicht viel zu Medion oder anderen China-No-Name-Geräten sagen kann). 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass jetzt viele Leute, die vor 5 bis 10 Jahren ihren ersten LCD Fernseher gekauft haben, den jetzt austauschen, aber eben eher weil sie einen größeren wollen, das sind fast alles 32 bis 42 Zoll Geräte teilweise auch noch HD Ready. Aber die Altgeräte sind halt nicht kaputt.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Von mir persönlich und aus dem Bekanntenkreis kann ich sagen, Röhren-TVs und -Monitore haben da häufiger immer mal die Grätsche gemacht oder mussten in Reparatur. Bei LCD Fernsehern und Monitoren aber eigentlich gar nicht.



bei mir genau umgekehrt.
mir persönlich ist nie, wirklich nie, ein röhren-tv bzw -monitor putt gegangen (dafür bislang 1 tft, allerdings auch erst nach ~ 6 jahren), in meiner familie iirc ebenfalls nicht.
die wurden letztendlich alle voll funktionsfähig "entsorgt".


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei mir genau umgekehrt.
> mir persönlich ist nie, wirklich nie, ein röhren-tv bzw -monitor putt gegangen (dafür bislang 1 tft, allerdings auch erst nach ~ 6 jahren), in meiner familie iirc ebenfalls nicht.
> die wurden letztendlich alle voll funktionsfähig "entsorgt".



Ich hatte im Laufe der Jahre vier Röhrenfernseher, einer war sogar noch S/W, den hatte ich halt als Kind. Da war nachher irgend ein Wackelkontakt allerdings war der da dann auch wohl tatsächlich 20 - 30 Jahre alt. Mein erster richtiger TV war von Fisher, der hat knapp 10 Jahre gehalten, dann hat er die Grätsche gemacht, danach habe ich mir ein sauteures 3500 DM Gerät von Grundig geholt, das ging nach drei Jahren das erste Mal in Reparatur und danach jährlich wieder, bis ich ihn dann nach ca. 7 Jahren auf den Sperrmüll gebracht habe (mein größter Fehlkauf). Dann hatte ich einen Schneider, der läuft noch heute (theoretisch, steht irgendwo im Keller, allerdings ist das Bild inzwischen auch nicht mehr so). In der Zeit zwischen 1990 und den frühen 2000ern habe ich nur bei meinen Eltern, Großeltern und Onkeln und Tanten gesehen, dass die auch im Schnitt alle fünf bis zehn Jahre einen neuen TV brauchten und das die Teile teils eben auch oft in Reparatur waren. Und das waren eben auch oft Markengeräte von Telefunken, Sony usw. 

Bei Röhrenmonitoren sieht es anders aus, die sind nicht kaputt gegangen, da wurde einfach im Laufe der Zeit das Bild immer schlechter und der Monitor irgendwann unbrauchbar. Dazu zählen Commodore, Phillips, Sony, noch irgendwas, was ich vergessen habe, und später dann sogar diverse Samsung Syncmaster. 

Bei LCD Monitoren sehe ich, dass mein allererster, ein Samsung 17 Zoll 4:3 noch immer ein fantastisches Bild liefert, den habe ich jahrelang als Zweitmonitor genutzt und dann später hat den meine Mutter bekommen. Inzwischen habe ich ihn wieder und letztens noch alte Konsolen dran angeschlossen gehabt. Mein inzwischen knapp 12, 13 Jahre alter 22 Zöller lebt immer noch als Zweitmonitor. Da sieht man inzwischen allerdings bei einfarbigen hellen Flächen schon störende Schattierungen sehr deutlich und die Leuchtstärke lässt spürbar nach. Aber kaputt gegangen ist halt noch kein TFT, auch nicht in meinem Umfeld.


----------



## McDrake (26. Januar 2018)

Mein letzter Röhrenmonitor hatte zum Schluss keine Leuchtkraft mehr.
Musste da bei den Einstellungen alles auf Maximale Helligkeit drehen.
Als ich dann den neuen LCD angeschlossen hatte, erblindete ich beinahe, weil mir zuerst ein strahlendes Weiss entgegen schien, 
da ich die Einstellungen noch überall auf maximale Helligkeit hatte


----------

